# CAO America Humidor



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

So I just purchased a CAO America Humidor and I was wondering if anyone had one and liked or disliked theres?



Thanks,


Jon


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

All of the ones I've seen seal very well, and are made with nice thick wood. They all hold humidity _very_ well...as in the humidipak that came in the box with the 10 cigars kept the 10 cigars fresh and smokeable for about 8 months after we got the box in.


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

Silound said:


> All of the ones I've seen seal very well, and are made with nice thick wood. They all hold humidity _very_ well...as in the humidipak that came in the box with the 10 cigars kept the 10 cigars fresh and smokeable for about 8 months after we got the box in.


I picked one up at the beginning of July and I must agree that the seal seems very good so far, nice construction.:tu


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2008)

My kids bought the one we had at the shop at Christmas for me. Nice tight seal and holds humidity great.:tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank You Guys!! :chk


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i am thinking about buying one but i dont know where to find one at a reasonable price. and suggestions?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

cigarbid.com


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

:tpd:

Yeah my local B&M wanted 219 for one. I went on CBID and got one for 82 dollars.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im not sure if you are set on the america but I got my CAO black which is pretty much the same thing just looks different for $40 on cbid


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

This Humidor is super sexy


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to hear they are a good humi. I have had my eye on this humi for some time, but have not pulled the trigger. I may have to make it my next purchase.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Im not sure if you are set on the america but I got my CAO black which is pretty much the same thing just looks different for $40 on cbid


I have the Black and the America, and they both work great! IMO, the America has better construction. The walls are thinker, seems heavier.However the Black is a larger and I can fit about 20 more cigars in it. Even though the black is bigger I still lean toward the America more.:usa:


----------

